# Clearing my inbox??



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

I think I had this problem before.

I only have two PM's in my PM box, yet it sayd my inbox is full. How do I clear my inbox?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=6695


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks man...I figured it out!


----------

